# One Kindle | Two Users | Same Book | Different Pages



## ZoomerzMom (Mar 15, 2009)

How do two users of the same Kindle read the same book at different rates? How do you track User One's place vs. User Two's place?
Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh that's a tough one.

The only thing I can think of is to keep a post it note in the cover and keep track of the last location read. Before you switch off, just take a look where you left off. Then, you can go to location and it will take you to that spot.

That's the only thing I can think of. Maybe someone else has a better idea. (It is nearly 2 AM, and I'm kind of brain dead)

Oh, and Welcome to KindleBoards. You should go over to the Introductions thread and introduce yourself..We don't bite..much.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you each bookmark where you stop, it wouldn't be too hard to move between them. Just take a few seconds


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

You could add a note to the place where you stop and write something like, "Chris ended here 03/15."  Or shorten it to "C 03-15." If you both do that, then it would be easy to tell where each of you last stopped.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^what they said: bookmark and make a note to let you know who's mark it is.

<or just buy anther Kindle. . . .>

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> <or just buy anther Kindle. . . .>
> 
> Ann


Upholding the fine tradition of enabling I see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Upholding the fine tradition of enabling I see.


Who? Me? 

Ann


----------

